# Eating seals



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I live on Cape Cod MA. We have a big seal rookery nearby. Its attracting a lot of big sharks. I've eaten small sharks, they are good. I have been thinking that in a real long term shtf senario, I might be able to eat them (the seals I mean). I've been searching the net and comming up empty on info about it. Anyone know where I can look? Or have any Idea's about this?


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Iceland you can eat seal, it is apparently like fishy pork. I've never tried it personally but going on what a colleague had whilst she was there. Also Puffin is like fishy chicken.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Not too many people hunting seals around here. lol =) Don't tell me you're going to club them!! What kind of info are you looking for? How to kill them? How to cook the meat? I looked it up just because I was curious if it was legal and it's not. So, that might be why you're not finding a ton of info on the topic.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Baby seal walks into a bar,, "The bar keeper says what you like?"
The seal responds "Anything but a Canadian club" 

Point is don't Eskom's eat a lot of seal? I would eat one in a heartbeat if I was hungry 
When TSHTF I don't think the laws will mean much


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree...SHTF get the clubs out...I don't care. I was just commenting on the legal part because he can't find much info of the subject.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

::::rimshot::::


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Why eat a seal when you can have a ranger?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Seal Flipper is a delicacy in Alaska. 
Seal Flipper Pie | //CodeNewfie


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mish said:


> Not too many people hunting seals around here. lol =) Don't tell me you're going to club them!! What kind of info are you looking for? How to kill them? How to cook the meat? I looked it up just because I was curious if it was legal and it's not. So, that might be why you're not finding a ton of info on the topic.


 one site i found, with about 3 sentances, said eskimos eat it raw. The blubber gives them, fat soluable vitamins and extra calories, figured i'd just shoot it if I was desperate, but there must be a better way to eat than just raw.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Seal Flipper is a delicacy in Alaska.
> Seal Flipper Pie | //CodeNewfie


 Thank You


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Why not smoke it?
Sounds like you will be set with seafood if the supply isn't contaminated by radiation. I've eaten shark before. Grilled it up with butter. Very tasty. Another good way to prepare might be with Thai chili sauce. I've had it on Salmon and it was great. I bet it would be good on shark.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I would guess you could cook it like any fish. I wonder if you can render the fat for lard? I just looked on Bing.com. There are "bing videos" that will show you how to cook a seal. Nothing on the ranger, though.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not exactly pertinent to this thread, but maybe. Watched Andrew Zimmern in Alaska try whale blubber, that dude will eat, or try anything, he didn't care for it. Doesn't like lutefisk either, can you blame him if you've ever tried it??!! My old school norski dad loved lutefisk, I could never get by the taste or the texture, guess I wasn't hungry enough.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

nice thanks guy


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

After reading the ingredients, the seal flipper pie sounds pretty good. Not to be confused with shark fin soup, where they cut the fins off and throw the shark back in the water!! What a major waste!!! Really bothers me that we give aid to countries that deplete the the oceans bounty! Sorry, off topic.


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Seals are protected. Only Native Americans with a tradition of seal hunting are allowed to kill them. Now that I have that out of the way, yes, seal is good. They are a bit like eating fishy beef, and have a great deal of fat to get through, but I personally like the meat. You can cook it just anyway you would cook fish. I have even bar-b-qued it. For those who may be reading this and work fr Fish & Game, no have not broken any laws, nor have I hunted seal myself. Had many Inuit friends when I lived in Alaska and would get some meat from them. Couldn't handle the way they ate it most of the time (especially fermented seal flipper). After SHTF, you will probably do best to wait and hunt them after they come out on land. More difficult in the water. They will be very useful for the fats and protein you will need in your new lifestyle, post SHTF.


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

why hunt the seals if they're attracting sharks? I've only eaten shark once as a kid but really enjoyed it alot. So just keep on the lookout for sharks and keep the seals attracting them. Otherwise you and others having similar ideas might end up killing off all them so the predatory animals will go elsewhere to hunt, leaving you and everyone else hungry that may depend on larger supplies of food. just my opinion


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

oh I dont wanna kill the seals they are kinda cute was just thinkin about end of the world stuff. What can i eat ? If the mobs are starvin the deer and game animals might get scarce was trying to think outside that fictious box. and i agree the sharks are good


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

We could go another route altogether. Who's to say we couldn't become bounty hunters and round up "undesirables"and take them to FEMA camps to "thin the herd" so to speak? I'm sure that there may be a need for people to return sheeple to their rightful owners. Don't mind me, been on a kick lately with the thought that people get the government they deserve. Those being the ones that vote on their personal wants by outlawing free thinkers and others that would rather do for themselves, and believe in our American Rights


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

oldmurph58 said:


> I live on Cape Cod MA. We have a big seal rookery nearby. Its attracting a lot of big sharks. I've eaten small sharks, they are good. I have been thinking that in a real long term shtf senario, I might be able to eat them (the seals I mean). I've been searching the net and comming up empty on info about it. Anyone know where I can look? Or have any Idea's about this?


So a penguin is driving his car in the desert. All of sudden his car breaks down. Luckily, he's pretty close to gas station. So he waddles behind his car and pushes it to the gas station. He asks the mechanic to take a look and find the problem. Mechanic tells him to come back in 30 minutes. So the penguin is getting hot being in the desert and all, and decides to find something to cool him off. He goes in the convenience store and buys some vanilla ice cream. He eats the ice cream and makes a big mess on his face. Finally he goes back to the mechanic to find out the problem. Mechanic says," Looks like you blew a seal." To which the penguin replies, "No, no. It's just a little ice cream."


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good one


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

If i am Hungry and there is nothing easier to get then sorry seal your lunch....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not exactly pertinent to this thread, but maybe. Watched Andrew Zimmern in Alaska try whale blubber, that dude will eat, or try anything, he didn't care for it. Doesn't like lutefisk either, can you blame him if you've ever tried it??!! My old school norski dad loved lutefisk, I could never get by the taste or the texture, guess I wasn't hungry enough.


It was always a family tradition growing up, to have lutefisk at Christmas. I was never so happy as when my family started to have Christmas dinner at Mrs Inor and my house. That is one family tradition that I was plenty happy to see end. Lutefisk is not so much a meal as it is a mental disorder.


----------

